

Common Security Misconceptions You Should Look Out for When Hiring Developers - robj
https://www.scantosecure.com/blog/9-common-security-misconceptions-when-hiring-developers

======
tovmeod
[https://www.scantosecure.com/%2Fblog%2F9-common-security-
mis...](https://www.scantosecure.com/%2Fblog%2F9-common-security-
misconceptions-when-hiring-developers)

